# Looking for Red Spot cardinals Apogon parvulus



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,
if anyone has these, or sees these, can you please let me know via pm?
Looking for 5-7 to add to my current group.
Thanks!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Somebody must be thinking of the Rio carnival...  wish I was there too!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

lol i hate auto-correct...


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Big Al's Missy gets them. They come from Cebu, Philippines, so if you can get another LFS to order in, go for it.

If you want 5-7 to populate your tank, i'd recommend you buy at least 10-14 to start. The big ones will kill the weakest ones, and you will lose others to a variety of reasons - this species more than any other cardinalfish.

beautiful fish, but flakey....why I ultimately decided against them and stuck with the blue-eyed ones

z


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

teemee - yours breeding yet?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah, i know they are a bit flakey. I have a small group right now, and would like to add to it. I've never had any problems with aggression amongst the group.



Patwa said:


> Big Al's Missy gets them. They come from Cebu, Philippines, so if you can get another LFS to order in, go for it.
> 
> If you want 5-7 to populate your tank, i'd recommend you buy at least 10-14 to start. The big ones will kill the weakest ones, and you will lose others to a variety of reasons - this species more than any other cardinalfish.
> 
> ...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

vaporize said:


> teemee - yours breeding yet?


no - i don't know... has anyone had success breeding these in captivity?
I suspect any larvae would be very, very small and would like be a live treat for my NPS... 
But if i see one of the cardinal's mouths full of babies, I will definitely try to raise them. 
have you tried breeding them, vaporize?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

teemee said:


> no - i don't know... has anyone had success breeding these in captivity?
> I suspect any larvae would be very, very small and would like be a live treat for my NPS...
> But if i see one of the cardinal's mouths full of babies, I will definitely try to raise them.
> have you tried breeding them, vaporize?


never kept them 

I only recall the other type of cardinal breeding was by a David guy.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

*Last day today!*

For those of us still thinking of carnivals instead of cardinals...
Last day of the Rio carnival today!

Check out the photos. used to have live streaming apparently.










They start them early in Brasil!










http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/carnaval/2015/index.html


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Patwa said:


> The big ones will kill the weakest ones, and you will lose others to a variety of reasons - this species more than any other cardinalfish.
> 
> beautiful fish, but flakey....why I ultimately decided against them and stuck with the blue-eyed ones
> 
> z


I got just three. seems to be 2 males and 1 female. the female doesn't get involved in chasing around. what I notice is early mornings or just after lights go off, the big male chases the smaller male around for short darts. so far so good.

_this is how I procrastinate btw. _


----------

